

The Googlebot runs Javascript - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/The-Googlebot-runs-Javascript.aspx

======
jazzychad
I wish the AdSense bot would also render javascript before deciding what ads
to deliver. Lots of my pages have very little static content and are rendered
dynamically (think Twitter mashups). This causes AdSense to deliver completely
irrelevant ads most of the time :(

~~~
lsb
How do you get Google to index you properly?

------
Skeuomorph
I'm hearing from some SEO folks that since Google started running CSS and JS,
standard DIVs that get shown as tooltips or accordions or sliders now count
against your page quality because CSS and JS hide those divs until the user
hovers over something or clicks something (which the Googlebot doesn't do).

They're saying these are counted as hidden text, and considered a spam
technique. What I see people using them for is usability and self-discovery.

Anyone know any data on this?

~~~
brown9-2
Do the SEO people have any actual evidence or numbers that they base that
assertion on?

Seems like so much "accepted wisdom" from SEO folks is just speculation.

~~~
jacquesm
professional SEO == dowser.

------
hackworth
it also fills out forms on your pages to see where they lead:
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/04/crawling-...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/04/crawling-
through-html-forms.html)

------
jacquesm
That actually makes good sense. It would be an excellent spam page deterrent,
since most cloakers are very handy in using javascript to diguise the
destination of the page.

At some point the filtering must get so complex that simply running the
javascript on the page and looking at the output is the simpler solution.

------
richcollins
I'll buy this once cached results start showing text added to the DOM using
javascript.

I suspect that the googlebot found a link containing a url to the resource in
question, and crawled it.

